# Dog Bed



## JuliePgh (Aug 29, 2010)

What size dog bed is good for a female GSD who's mom is 75 pounds (using that as an indication of size she might be?

Also, any recommendations on who has a good pet bed that will withstand a teething puppy? Or am I better off waiting until my 5 mo old is closer to a year or so before buying the bed?

Thanks.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

i buy the biggest one from KONG. its a tough material that my dogs dont try to chew through


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I just posted a picture of our new bed from frontgate...it's in the introductions tab I think its titles 3 days or something like that....my dog loves it! We were looking for a bed with a back bolster because I didn't want the couch behind her bed getting covered with hair from her always leaning there and it came with a free personalized bone pillow!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

but I don't know if it's chew proof...Blitz is not really a chewer for anything but her toys and bones.


----------



## JuliePgh (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like a nice bed. Frontgate and LL bean are the places I'm looking at. What size did you get?


----------



## Denman (Jul 6, 2009)

Well mine thinks she has a California King to her self...


----------



## JuliePgh (Aug 29, 2010)

Denman said:


> Well mine thinks she has a California King to her self...


I know that feeling!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I took this from the site in my sig:
You can measure your dog for best fit. This will be fun! We promise. Measure your dog from the tip of their nose to where their tail starts and then again-we told you it would be fun-from either their head or shoulders down to the floor. Add a minimum of 3 inches to these measurements, depending on how your dog sleeps, so that they can stretch out, or let their cat friend join them...


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought one of the dog beds from Costco and the other one from Dr. Fosters I believe. I bought both beds for my previous GSD so they are probably 5-7 yrs old. When my current dog was a puppy...she did chew a little on the Costco bed...so I put it away and now that she is older...she love it and the other one. I believe they both are large (costco bed) and XL for the other bed.


----------

